# Food dehyrator



## 2small (Sep 20, 2009)

So, I'm sure this has been asked before.  But, has anyone used a food dehydrator to dry there bud?

I have one and was curious.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 20, 2009)

I know of several members here who use one. I personally only use mine for the lil 'popcorn' buds aka "samples"  I leave mine on the lowest setting for a couple of hours and it's smokable..but harsh IMO.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 21, 2009)

Ole Turkeyneck knows I use one. It works great and also is an effective method of Decarboxylation if set to it's highest temperature. Once the buds are crackly dry, it'll be ready to smoke as a test of it's "buzz" *pot*ential. hehe, I couldn't resist...

Keep in mind this is ONLY for testing your bud. NOT as a means of drying your crop. It's temperatures are too high on most units for proper drying. A hanging dry in ambient temperatures in a house is what most people use and prefer prior to curing. It's more controlable.


----------



## gasman (Oct 2, 2009)

The racks are nice I just leave it off and turn the buds once a day.


----------

